# Which is best Pendrive/Hard-Drive {speed}



## -=[DDS]=- (Feb 19, 2011)

*Which is The Best Pendrive currently in The MarkeT ?????
8 oR 16GB
Be it any Brand.
What matters is Speed & durability, Should Provide maximum Speed*

&

*Which is the Best External Hard Drive ?
1TB
Any Brand
Speed matters & Durability {w/out external power would be more preferable}*


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 19, 2011)

well m using kingston and transcend 8GB pendrives purchased recently.. 
data transfer rate in Kingston is high than transcend.. price is also reasonable - arnd rs 480 

in External HDD i would prefer seagate goflex..


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

1TB external hard disk drives without external power cost a bomb - around 8k.


----------



## SlashDK (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Nope
WD my book essentials 1 TB is available for 5.5k at SMC

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

Btw for pendrive go for kingston. I've used both transcend and kingston and i have to say that transcend's build quality is not as good as kingston.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> WD my book essentials 1 TB is available for 5.5k at SMC


The prices have reduced because WD's are USB 2.0 still. You'll also get the now discontinued Seagte FreeAgent Go for the same price.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

if speed is the priority and if the PC support USB 3.0, get Seagate GoFlex HDD with USB3.0 adapter or another way is to get WD Black internat HDD with a 3.5" external enclosure.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 19, 2011)

desiibond said:


> if speed is the priority and if the PC support USB 3.0, get Seagate GoFlex HDD with USB3.0 adapter or another way is to get WD Black internat HDD with a 3.5" external enclosure.


Yeah that (GoFlex) will draw power from USB3 itself. Even the Desk edition.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually pen drives are mostly in same real time performance. 
If you want enthusasist on usage of pen drive, Just stick with
"Class 4 or Class 6 " pen drives. 
it costs double in compare with Class 2 pen drives.

Currently Class 2 pendrives are only available in the market. 
So you have to search seriously.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Feb 23, 2011)

For me best is Flash Voyager GTR


----------

